# (>'.')> Snowkei Doppelganger! Leopard spot eyes <('.'<)



## user79 (Apr 14, 2007)

They say imitation is the highest form of flattery. Well, here I used snowkei's leaopard spot makeup as my inspiration. Although I couldn't get my spots to look as awesome as hers. I was really rushed for time, and I didn't even get a chance to practice before, hehe. At the end of I was kind of running out of time because we were going out after, so my eyeliner looks a bit messy. I think the brush I used was too thick, and it was hard to get the spots smaller. Then I also realized I didn't have matching false lashes! So I threw together some mismatched ones, lol! 

All in all a very topsy turvy makeup application but I got sooo many compliments on this at the club, even from a couple of guys! So I guess it turned out all right. The girl at the coat check just said, "Oh. Wow!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That was kinda neat.

















Products:

Face:
Alima mineral foundation in Chiffon
Shimpagne msf
Blushbaby blush

Eyes:
Beigeing shadestick
Tan pigment
White pigment
Jest e/s
Blacktrack and Rich Ground fluidliners
False lashes (don't ask me what brand, I don't know)
Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara
Spiked browpencil

Lips:
Rimmel lipstick in Pout




Thank you Snowkei for inspiring me!


----------



## Mien (Apr 14, 2007)

definately inspired by, not just copied. amazingly done, love your lipcolor choice!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 14, 2007)

That's sooo hot!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Apr 14, 2007)

itt looks flippin awesome, you did an amazing job!!!!! the spots lookawesome, so i dunno what you are talking about!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 14, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 14, 2007)

MIsschievous girl u r sooooooooooo talented and sooooooooooo creative...ur eye MU rocks and so do ur gorgeous lips...sexyyyyyy


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, you look hot. Love it all!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 14, 2007)

Doppelganger, what an under used word! Your leopard spots looks great!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2007)

you look fierce! i want that rimmel lipstick so bad but i can never find it. you make it look so good!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 14, 2007)

Leopard-print's my favorite!!  I love love love it!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 14, 2007)

Very hot! Your leps are mega sexy in this shot!


----------



## user79 (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_you look fierce! i want that rimmel lipstick so bad but i can never find it. you make it look so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I think it was limited edition or discontinued, I never see it anymore either.


----------



## devin (Apr 14, 2007)

this is soooo hot!! love it!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 14, 2007)

Hawtness!!!


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 14, 2007)

You are very, very talented. That lip color is hot.


----------



## breathless (Apr 15, 2007)

oh wow! thats awesome! i could never go out in public over here like that. people would look at me like i was crazy. even at the mac store, there are MA's with "never so fun mu". so, i think i live in a boring city. lol.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 15, 2007)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 15, 2007)

that look is so hottt on you!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 15, 2007)

wow U look super SEXY!!!!love it!!!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks amazing


----------



## Midgard (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## little teaser (Apr 15, 2007)

you look awsome!


----------



## charkkatz (Apr 15, 2007)

sooooo pretty!!! you're super talented!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Your Make~up Is Always Soooo Gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 16, 2007)

hot! great job


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 16, 2007)

Great concept, great job.


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_T
All in all a very topsy turvy makeup application but I got sooo many compliments on this at the club, even from a couple of guys! So I guess it turned out all right. The girl at the coat check just said, "Oh. Wow!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was kinda neat._

 
You bet!! You've recreated the look perfectly, I like the shape you've made with the spots around your eye! And I must admit that the Alima foundation is perfection too, it really matches your skin tone. The first and second pics look like magazine ones


----------



## Simi (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, Looks hot. You've done great job. Love the lip color. I love red......


----------



## mslips (Apr 17, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## NikkNack (Apr 17, 2007)

I love your cheeks...i need to go check out blushbaby!


----------



## Pearlette (Apr 17, 2007)

really WOW
kinda offtopic but  ..has anyone ever told you before you look like Kate Moss ?


----------



## Dawn (Apr 17, 2007)

As mentioned many times already... HOT!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pearlette* 

 
_really WOW
kinda offtopic but  ..has anyone ever told you before you look like Kate Moss ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A few people have told me this on Specktra, but really, I don't see it at all.  




Thanks for all the feedback people!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 18, 2007)

great job !!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 18, 2007)

You look soo cute.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 18, 2007)

omigosh! how neat... when i was in NY, the MA's at the mac store had done the sides of their eyes in leopard prints... how cool... you look gorgeous and you didn't even use that many products.. now that's what i like! also, can i tell you how hot that lipstick is! and it's rimmel! i'm going to find that and some lashes tonite! i want to try it!!!


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 31, 2008)

this looks awesome Jules.

I`m doing something very similar for halloween tomorrow night. also going to cover part of my hand as well. kinda from the wrist down across the top of my hand and down my pinkie finger.

I`m wearing this flowy cheetah print nitie from victoria`s secret... not what you think. it`s mid - thigh in length and has long bell sleeves... and it looks more like a cocktail dress than anything. i`m pairing it with black tights leggings and some big chunky heeled black shoes with ankle straps and a black thick belt cinched around my waist. 

just goign to rock the leopard spots on my face and hand. maybe my ankle as well... just the part of skin showing down there.

will take pics to show.

i just spent the last 10 min practicing on my hand. it`s very easy to do!


----------



## Snow_White (Oct 31, 2008)

Gorgeous. Good job with the leopard spots. Very glamorous.


----------

